# Using my Samsung S4 through the pc



## Totores (Sep 29, 2007)

Hi all,
I don't know if this is possible, when I work on my pc i usually answer and make calls from my Samsung the usual way using earphones and mike to keep my hands free (headset). I have a lot of contacts synchronized in Google contacts, is it possible to connect the phone to the pc and have a dialer on the pc that would dial or answer my phone without me actually picking up the phone itself? I know it may sound petty but it would be handy for me to have the headset on and have a phone pop-up on the screen to receive calls or if you need to make calls. I hope I was clear! 

Thanks


----------



## Manuelt (Aug 19, 2014)

You need a pc dialer for android phones. 
I don't have any expierence with it, but if you search on google you can find a lot of information about pc dialers. 

Hope this get you started.


----------



## Totores (Sep 29, 2007)

I will need to look further as most of these require to make internet calls, well I don't need this, I have a mobile phone work account all i need is when I plug the phone in the USB port the PC to take over the dialing and receiving of calls from the mobile and bring it to the desktop!


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Check out AirDroid: http://help.airdroid.com/customer/p...-phone-call-with-computer’s-mic-and-speakers-


----------



## humzayunas (Oct 4, 2014)

Yes airdroid is perfect solution and you can also attend the calls from there and you just need to buy bluetooth hands free  ............. after you'll purchase you don't need to pick up the phone in your hands


----------

